# Looking for info on this beaty! Let me know please.



## Juan G (Oct 3, 2019)

Looking for info on this beaty!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2019)

@ridingtoy 
@Freqman1


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 3, 2019)

This is a later 1930s Mercury tricycle made by Murray Ohio. Here's a partial catalog page from 1937 showing very similar models:

Dave


----------



## Juan G (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks Dave. What would value be?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Not answering for Dave but what I see is a parts trike and about $50 on the high end. V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 8, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Not answering for Dave but what I see is a parts trike and about $50 on the high end. V/r Shawn



Yes, the rust/pitting on it is pretty extensive which really lowers the value considerably. I had an AMF pedal tractor that was in pretty much the same rusted shape. At first I was enthusiastic about trying to fix it up, but finally realized it was a lost cause and sold what parts were still usable. Barely did get the $20 purchase price back in those few parts decent enough to be worth selling.

Dave


----------



## Juan G (Oct 9, 2019)

ridingtoy said:


> Yes, the rust/pitting on it is pretty extensive which really lowers the value considerably. I had an AMF pedal tractor that was in pretty much the same rusted shape. At first I was enthusiastic about trying to fix it up, but finally realized it was a lost cause and sold what parts were still usable. Barely did get the $20 purchase price back in those few parts decent enough to be worth selling.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for answer. I'll do my best to fix it up!


----------

